# saltfork 9-29-12



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

hit the fork for some crappie/eye action...crappie staged at 12-18' in 22'+ waters...slow bite(full moon?) but somewhat steady...moved seveal times but couldnt get the eyes to cooperate...water temp 60-63...talked to several others with same results...another week or two it should be hot!!! saltfork outdoors said its been on fire all week, of course!!! great count on bait there!!


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I think I saw you guys putting your boat into the water. I was fishing just to the right of the ramp in the black and white Nitro. You were in an aluminum bass boat and went into the next bay up the lake from the ramp?

We were targeting abss and found a few....we were only able to fish for a few hours though.....georgous day to be out!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Flippin 416 said:


> I think I saw you guys putting your boat into the water. I was fishing just to the right of the ramp in the black and white Nitro. You were in an aluminum bass boat and went into the next bay up the lake from the ramp?
> 
> We were targeting abss and found a few....we were only able to fish for a few hours though.....georgous day to be out!


yes, that was us! took out my 70 yr old buddy that used to take me when i was a kid(45 now)...his best friend and him fished the fork often till he passed this spring so he hasnt been out...he enjoyed the awesome day, even though we didnt slay em'!


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

I was out there also Saturday 8:00am-1:00pm. Looking for eyes and didn't hook 1. Several nice crappie + white bass but let go. I believe the full moon was the big reason fishing was poor, always seem's thats a rough week to fish. We were seeing big (30') patches of bubbles coming up to the water surface in the several areas we fished. Darn nice day for a boat ride.


----------

